# Kirkland High School, Fife



## Ha.zel (Jan 11, 2018)

One from the archives, visited in summer 2016. I just named the location because it's now been demolished, along with another local school (Buckhaven) to form one mega sized school.

Kirkland High School (formerly known as Kirkland High School and Community College and Kirkland Junior High School) was a six-year comprehensive school in Methil that served the population in the Levenmouth area, Scotland.

The site was in the process of being cleared and a lot of stuff had been moved, although a lot of lovely details were left behind. Especially the vintage scales, fire buckets and science equipment. I hope some of it was salvaged before the place was flattened. I didn't have a tripod so these are all handheld, so some are a bit grainy.


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2018)

So similar to my old school. Yuck! Haha. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 11, 2018)

Great pics Ha.zel


----------



## wolfism (Jan 11, 2018)

Great set of shots, I expected it would be grim given its location, but actually looks pretty decent. Pic 5 is nicely composed, and @RichardB; will be interested in pic 7 I think.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 12, 2018)

krela said:


> So similar to my old school. Yuck! Haha. Thanks for posting.



My school was the same! It seems all the schools in Fife were like this too. I don't know who hired architects in the 60's haha.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 13, 2018)

Great pics there. Good work.


----------



## squeak64 (Jan 13, 2018)

brings back memories i was at kirkland


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2018)

That looked great. Real shame it's gone.


----------

